# Connecting xbox one to mac mini & thunderbolt display



## Bandz (Jul 17, 2017)

Would this work if I wanted to use the thunderbolt display as a computer monitor and gaming monitor?


----------



## DanielBrayn (Aug 8, 2017)

Hello guys, Daniel here and I'm a game lover. Gaming is my passion. I love to play my favorite games on my *Asus gaming monitor* and I think it's not the right thing to use thunderbolt display as a gaming monitor.


----------

